# The Waiting Thread



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

For all those waiting for their goats to kid... chocolate, anyone?

I'm waiting on Whissy to kid. (Shhhh... don't tell anyone, but she's not pregnant yet :twisted: )


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm in the same waiting boat as you my dear


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Chocolate - Did someone say Chocolate??? AHHH - I would love some!

I am starting the counting game on 2 now! LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I just got word from my friend who has one of my does until her horns fall off, that she believes she was bred late last week - I am now waiting on 3 does - And this is my first kidding season - AHHHH!!!

Good luck to us all!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh fun!!!

so did she use the banding method for the horns? that is what I am guessing.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yes. Daisy is 3 1/2 years old. If she was in fact bred last week, he is a BEAUTIFUL ND.

Going to bowling - nighty night


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

I feel like I've been waiting forever...it's been 154 days since I first put the buck with my goats Sugar and Jackie...I love chocolate!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I am waiting on 6 of my girls to kid :roll: 1 should be going ANY DAY NOW and then the other 5 shouldn't last over another month or two... All of this is quessing since they were purchased bred :roll: Can someone pass that chocolate over here????


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

nope sorry. i ate it all.

i'm waiting on my sheep to lamb :wink: 

ok it was 150 days (to go) on the 1st October... (assuming at least one was bred then) sooo... 1st March... someone will just have to buy me more chocolate :roll:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL!! What a bummer.... No more chocolate  Well... time to raid the Halloween candy :twisted:


----------



## cartref (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm waiting on 4 more does this month. Due dates: 16th, 20th, 20th, 27th. Then 4 more nest month. The chocolate is H I D D E N


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL!

Sounds like you will be busy again soon.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Raven is due February 10. She's a month pregnant and is already looking big. I'll be happy with anything she has  We're keeping all her does and a buck. 
Molly is due Feb. 21
Kadi is due Feb. 22
Caramel is due Feb. 23 or 24
and Mary is due Feb. 25.
I'll probably regret breeding them like that when the kidding storm hits :lol:


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

I just set up a breeding pen yesterday and put 4 does in with my blue-eyed ND, Starbuck....usually I wait until November for my breedings but last year March was nicer than April. Hopefully we won't have any blizzard kids in '08!


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

goathappy said:


> I'll probably regret breeding them like that when the kidding storm hits :lol:


Last year I had 7 does kid over a 4 day period...it was crazy!!! It was fun, though, and we didn't lose any kids in spite of snowing, blowing, and freezing temps. Of course this was all happening over Easter weekend and I missed all the festivities. It was worth it in the end...but I don't think I'll breed that many at one time ever again!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I always do it just to get kidding over with. This year the biggest bunch was 12 does over 5 days this last February. THAT was interesting, lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOOKS like I'll have three go within a month.....very ok by me...wish they could have waited til November to breed though....expecting kids to start arriving mid January to mid February......unless Tilly waits til the end of February! lol.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Raven came into heat today  Which means she isn't bred to the buck I wanted  Oh well.
That means Caesar got a date, then I Gertie and April decided to come into heat so Brutus got 2 dates. So now March 13 I'll have 3 does kidding


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Aww man!  What a bummer Sarah!  

We have 2 due in Jan. One is the 15th the other is the 23rd. Thought we had a second on due on the 15th, but noticed she was in heat this morning. Don't know if it is a false heat or what, because she was bred back in August and we kept a very close eye on her when 3 weeks came around and absolutely nothing! Either she has been having silent(SP?) heats or this one is false and I am praying that it is, because we wanted some Sr. kids! The other two are having Kiko kids. Another one that is due Feb. 20th-22nd. She didn't come back in heat on day 21 like she did the first time, but I'll wait until day 27 passes...then I'll be more happy, because you know goats! They like to keep your hopes up and then torture you! :lol: :roll: Another one that should be coming back in heat in a couple days if she didn't settle. And waiting to see if Flicka will be big enough to breed by the end of Nov. Oh yeah....Bella came back in heat for the 3rd time!  We would like to try some homeopathic(SP?) stuff on her next time around if she doesn't settle this time.  Maybe that will work. I'll pray that it does!  

Alrighty! Enough rambling! Gotta go to bed! :shock: :lol:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Muriel came into heat today, so we drove her an hour to her date. Ober babies March 14!!!


----------



## Fainters (Oct 10, 2007)

In February I had 8 does kid within 5 days. Some of them went on the same day. I was in the barn 24/7 it seemed like and that was when it was bitterly cold. Thank goodness for warm stalls and heat lamps because I didn't lose any. This time I am spacing the breedings out so it isn't so hard on me. I have 4 due around December 10th. Then I have 8 due in March but hopefully the weather will be nicer. The rest of them are going to be bred for April and May.

http://www.freewebs.com/scapegoatranch/


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thankfully, we aren't SUPPOSED to have much of a winter...and I am hoping it is like last January and February...daytime temps were in the 40s and 50s!! nite time in the low 30s....March was the coldest!! Weird. Thi will be my first kidding in January...all others have been in Feb/March/April. Never have had to use heat lamps as my girls are in a very protected shed with stalls to cuddle their babies.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a January kidding and a March kidding this past year. It wasn't that cold but it was cold enough for me to want to stay inside.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Bred Tillie to Brutus this morning, took Joni to the breeders, so more babies March 20! 7 does in 5 days, that'll be intersting


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Bred Tillie to Brutus this morning, took Joni to the breeders, so more babies March 20! 7 does in 5 days, that'll be intersting


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have 5 does that are due in January, and two or maybe three due in Feb. I say maybe three because I do not know if my buck got to one of my babies. So I am hoping for only two in Feb.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Libby is bred! Yay! I think Lady is bred, too! Just passed day 21! Yay! Libby is due end of Feb, Lady is due end of Feb/beginning of March!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

way cool!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

awsome Jacque! Your Cass kids should be awsome


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, wow! I just calculated all my goats due dates up and I have 9 due in a six day period! 5 of those are due on the same day!! Looks like I'm gonna be busy. The first one is due Feb. 17th. They have all passed day 21 so looks like they are good to go hopefully!! :lol:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I am waiting to...but I have a long wait. Not sure when I am going to have does kidding...May start anywhere from Dec-Feb. IF the two pygmy does are bred.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

woohoo! I'm joining the waiting thread!


150 days TO GO and counting!!!!

WWWWEEEEHEEEEE...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Katie!! (or do I say Whissie?) :lol:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

well I get the pregnancy nerves etc. as well... hehe. So you COULD say me.

Ok 149 days to go and counting!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well......I still have...at the very earliest....55 days to go!!!!!  Gonna be nuts, gonna be nuts, yup...gonna be nuts!!! :lol:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Gertie came back in heat today, so more babies 150 days from now! Raven didn't come back into heat, so I think she's good now......


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

147 days to go and STILL counting!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Joni got rebred last night hopefully she takes this time. Gabby got bred this mornign which means I have 1 more doe left to breed. YAY!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

We have 2....maybe 3 more that are bred!!! Jade was bred Saturday and Gem was bred Sunday. I think Bella may even be bred! YIPPEE!! :leap:  She may be due anywhere from 2/15 to 3/24! :shock: Flicka should be coming in heat today or atleast pretty soon.  

Yay Katie!! Will you be keeping any doe kids from this breeding if Whissy has any?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

No, I wont be keeping any. We will have plenty of milk from the goats we have - when Harmie and Demi get bigger - and we really need the income from selling kids. Last year was quite a disaster, as we would have had 3 doelings to sell and ended up only having one (as 1 died, and we had to retain 1 as Willow died). Plus all the vet bills.

So here's hoping for twin doelings from Whissy this year...

and 140 days to go and couting!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just did a "re-count" Binky is due at the earliest on the 6th of January so I have 50 1/2 days to go!!  Hoping they (it) belongs to Chief and not Hank.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

generally i like a little bit of down time between my does, that didn't happen this year everyone came into heat at once.
Chrom is due 4/4 cally is due 4/5 and lyric is due 4/6....ah jeez, pass the coffee and the chocolate....oh well at least i get company, my boyfriend likes the goats as much as i do.
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

At least you'll have a bit warmer weather to wait in...and who knows you just might end up with a week between each kidding. I have 2 due in mid February also, Binky's just the first one I'm expecting...then I'll still be totally nuts til they deliver!! LOL...My hubby loves my goats...but is not willing to be cold when the blessed event happens...I now have an intercom to the house so I guess he has no choice but to be my "gopher"


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

134 days to go - assuming Whissy doesnt come in heat this weekend...


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm hoping and waiting and praying for spring kids. Ill know if jesse is bred if she doesnt come in on the 23-26, And daisy was re-bred yesterday.....So we wait...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Getting excited since I felt Binks baby(babies?) move!!! Down to 37 days to 145!!!!! I'll be moving her to a kidding stall just before Christmas.....New Years babies....still gonna be nuts!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh wow Liz! Binki is getting close! My doe upset just hit day 59! I am so excited!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Now yall are going to have to slow down I cant catch up.....Ive got forever to wait or so it seems.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck with Binky Liz!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm waiting on 2 right now who are on 146 and then I'll be waiting from here till March/April with kiddings spread out the whole time.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

See Ashley, after Rose and Blessing have kidded and such a long wait til your other does kid, you have all that time to get attached to Nimues boys AND the expected babies! LOL.

Also, if Binky DOESN'T kid when I'm hoping she does, I'll have to go to the second due date which is 145 days on January 23rd!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, I thought you had some due in Jan and Feb?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I do, I'll be waiting from now till March or April.  What that means is as soon as one kids I'll be on the wait again for the next. That'll happen from now till March.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Holly is on day 81! Go Holly Go! Grow those babies!


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*kidding -!!*

Well, Im waiting for Mama to kid first, she is due Jan 19th. who seems to be in much better shape than she was last year. We pretty much dried her off after she kidded and the surviving kid went to his new home. Then - we have 25-30 to kid in March- April, mostly March! Trouble is I don't know who got who on some of them. Hubby - decided to take charge, or there were break outs, and instead of writing in the book, it was written on a bit of paper - Im actually wondering about Mama, cos I remember this stage before you could "feel" the kids. I don't actually feel anything - maybe she is just having one single doe! She had two bucks last year.

Anyway, getting them scanned in two weeks. - So before Christmas will know more. Yikes! They will be coming home to kid, and then back to the farm, where they will be milked, and the kids bottled here till they are big enough. We have started cleaning out the sheds, and bleaching them. They should be finished by Christmas!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 1 doe due soon..I have posted a thread about her. I have one doe due in march and 1 due april...if my other doe is bred, she will be due in April as well.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I read it wrong. lol. I am going on baby watch in Feb!!


----------



## strothergoats (Nov 22, 2007)

Well our Spice T is at 150 today.......bag gettin a little bigger but she is one to bag right at delivery.










this was about 2 weeks ago.

Lori


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*kiddies*

Good luck with Whissy this year Katie - dont forget to keep me in mind for any Does ! Did u get to see my bunch on the afternoon show that time? B


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Ive got 2 ready to burst right now. Ive got Twin on day 144 and Lagard on day 141 right now. Twin is usually right on the money at day 150 but her udder started filling earlier than normal and seemed to EXPLODE yesterday morning. The milk from it hasnt gone down any so I suspect she will go any day now. She is a very "normal" kidder in that she will kid at noon on day 150 with ligaments gone that morning. Ligs are still intact though!

Lagard D has only been with us for one other kidding which was a complete diasaster. She had twins that got stuck in the birth canal and had to basically be ripped out. Im afraid it will happen again cross your fingures it wont happen that way. Anyways, its hard to base a "normal" for he on one kidding so Im expecting her to go around 150 as well. Her bag is full but nothing like Twin's and her ligaments have been fluctuating for about a week. 

I HATE WAITING!!! I also have a doe who went into heat off and on for about 3 weeks and the last date I have for her would make her due in Febuary...but she is HUGE!!!!!! No udder but definantly a full belly. Im not sure if she will wait for febuary or not.....I guess we'll find out!!!

Fire up the hot chocolate, air mattress and barn heaters....its going to be a long wait!!

CJ


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, I am waiting on my 08 kids. Two does are bred to kid mid Jan., 2 for mid Feb and 1 for late Feb. to early March. I am soo ready for kids again. I let mine they live together so they breed naturally. It isn't hard to see when Rylie (the buck) is wooing someone and I write down the date. Only problem is I want babies in the fall too. I have been very green reading about and seeing the precious kids born this fall. I am thinking of buying a couple around May so I will have fall kids too. They are boers so they can bred anytime of the year, but mine seem to be in an late winter early spring cycle. Last year one kidded on New Year's Eve and the other 2 in April.
The does are different, one will wait 8 months before breeding again and another maybe 6 months and another after four months. I have a small group and they are well fed so my doe's don't get in poor condition with kids on them like some I see. Anyway, my 2 due mid January are getting big and I am getting excited. I'll get a lot of chocolate at the store for all of us.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Ours are naturally bred as well. We have 2 buck so sometimes they get a bit rough when a gal goes into heat so we end up having to pen up the doe an dbuck we want her to be bred to. Other than that, all of our girls are naturally bred. 

We are with them a million times a day so we have never missed a heat.

CJ


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Holly will be three months on the 10th. Go Holly Go! Doelings doelings doelings!


----------



## strothergoats (Nov 22, 2007)

ok...........spice t still has us waiting. So what do you do at day 153? How long do you wait before you interveen? I induced her last yr but only because we had a difficult birth with one of the other does and ended up she died 3 days later. So spice was late and I induced her and she had a buck and then had trouble with retained afterbirth. So I really dont want to go thru that again. Any suggestions???


Lori


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, it looks like we'll have kiddos late tonight or early morning. Twins ligaments are really really deep but not completely gone. No discharge though. Im getting the birthing pen cleaned up and the supplies packed up! WHERES MY COFFEE!?????


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Well....good luck to you!

We have 38 days until our first doe kids. She is due 1/15!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Thats exciting!! We have 2 this month and then 5 in Febuary. 

cj


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

30 days!!!! WOO HOO! We may have 2 due on 1/15.....we aren't sure. Precious was originally bred on the same day as Willow and we watched to make sure she didn't come back into heat and she didn't...that was in August. But then in October Precious came in heat!! And she was bred again. Soooo....it could have been a false heat or she was having silent heats that we couldn't see. I guess I'll start watching her in January and if she goes past the 15th I won't worry about her until March! :roll: Then in 38 days Millie is due. Bella was also bred on the same day as Millie, but she kept coming in heat, so I don't think she is due 1/23....but I'll watch her anyways...just in case! :wink: 

Babies are coming! BABIES ARE COMING!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Jacque your lucky! I wish I had some due in just 30 days *sigh* 

Upset is starting to get an udder! *dances*


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

So does Willow! Her udder is about as big as my hand! She dried up so well this summer that she looked like she has never freshened!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Holly is on day 97. Grow those babies faster faster! I'm documenting her belly growing for my 4-H demonstration. I'll be doing it on goat fetal development.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL sara! Holly says they have to cook longer. How long is the longest over due you guys have had does kid? I had a doe kid twelve days late one year. I was really worried But there was something wrong with the baby. He had retracted tendons and no sucking instinct, we ended up losing him.
And then there was our donkey, she was a pinto and we were hoping for a spotted baby madre foaled a month too late she had a girl, but she was all black! We always joke about hod madre cooked her too long and she got "burnt" no spots whtsoever.
beth


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I have 3 just starting to get udders. Contredanse has a softball sized one (have to feel to notice) and then Potsie and Daisy have tiny little udders starting but you have to feel for theirs too. Eveyrone is really hairy right now.


----------



## Stinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2007)

Bellina is at day 152, Maybelline is at day 148, and Izzy is at day 147. All have huge udders, no ligs, and It will be 23 degrees in the morning.. I'm getting tired of running out to the barn. Cristabelle is waddling around carrying 2 watermellons on her sides. Her due date has come and gone 3 times now. It's going to be a long, cold winter here. Mary


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my! sounds like you are going to be frozen stiff here soon if they don't hurry up and kid.


Mine are all just bred so I am just starting my waiting


----------



## Stinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2007)

Spoke to my son last night. He is working in NY. He said he would put in a barn camera when he comes home in March. That would make things a lot easier.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like it.

cjpup is looking for a barn cam - do you have a good one that you are looking into getting?


----------



## Stinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2007)

I just checked out this one:
http://www.barncam.com/store/catalog/Wi ... s-1-1.html


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Still waiting till February but the girls are getting HUGE!! :shock: No udders yet though, still dry them off.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

My doe is making small changes in her udder and her ligs are still gone. Small changes are good since we were at a stand still for a week or so.


----------



## Stinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2007)

YAAAY...Izzy just had twins! A boy and a girl.. all doing fine.....gotta go...I think Maybelline is in labor...YAAAAY


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations!! wahooo!! :girl: :boy:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

be sure to post pics of the new little ones!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Stinkerbelle!!!!!!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Neat!! Congratulations, yep we need some pictures when things calm down! :lol:


----------



## Stinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybelline had a little doeling! Beautiful, marked like her, plus patches of black and white on her rump. Just like our B & W paint horses! Yay!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she sent me pictures! I will post them for her.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

okay...I can't wait to see them Stacey!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

WOW! I've missed A LOT! :roll: :lol: 

Congrats on the new babies!!  

I was just looking at the calender and Millie could possibly be due earlier! She could be due as early as the 9th! WOO HOO! Millie has really weird heat cycles...and I mean WEIRD! :lol: She had a discharge for almost two weeks! She's always been like that though...so I guess it isn't odd for her. Anywho...I don't think she was ready the first few times Jasper bred her, but who knows...she could have settled the first time and be due the 9th! I'll have to keep a close eye on her!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great Jacque! My doe is driving me crazy!!! Her udder has grown a bit since I last posted pics but I am not going to post any more pics since the last time I did, it didn't get any bigger until a few days ago. Her ligs are still completely gone and her udder is growing with a slight rosey color to it. It isn't firm but it is growing. Yesterday she was laying down and was groaning a bit. She wasn't chewing her cud then either. Then about 20 minutes later, she was up and acting like nothing happened!!! UGH!!! I hate not knowing when my girls were bred!!!! Never again will I buy a doe with an unknown due date!!!! I just simply can't take it....I wish I wasn't so impatient!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That's good news Jacque!! Hows Bella doing?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Alyssa, 
That's exactly what I said when we got Willow last fall! We got Willow at the end of September. Her twin sister kidded in October....so I started watching her then. She didn't kid until January 24th!!! I drove my Mom batty....drove myself batty....and probably Willow, too! Going out there and staring at her and making her get up to check her bottom! :lol: I said...."Never again are we getting a bred doe with an unknown due date!!!" Mom agreed, but that was because I drove her nuts! :ROFL: 

Sarah,
I am not sure about Bella. If she isn't bred....her heats aren't very noticeable(SP?). She could be, but I don't know. If she doesn't kid next spring I am pretty sure we won't be keeping her.....


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am doing the same thing about looking at her bottom! But I don't have to make her get up, she is usually standing up anyway but the thing is that when I go to look at her, she turns around and faces me :roll:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I hope the best for Bella!


----------



## Stinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey posted the pictures of my new babies in the Photogenic section under "New Kids for Stinkerbelle"


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

We might have kids in 9 days!!! WOO HOO!!!!!!  If not in 9 days....we will be having kids in 15 days!!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oooh lucky you!!! LOL my girls got bred for March/April.. . I am sad about that. But at least I won't be having frozen babies.
So who is due??


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh.. lol.. Nevermind... I see it is Millie .


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am still wainting on my doe to kid. She has a bigger udder and still no ligs. I asked a very good friend to look at her udder pics and she told me a few more weeks.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Millie doesn't really udder up until the day she has them and while she is having them.  I really hope she is due the 9th and not the 23rd!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Binky?*

_Well, I know all of ya are about as tired of "the guessing game" with her as I am_, but this would be her first kidding with me, her second time though. She started an udder on Christmas Eve and it has steadily increased to grapefruit size, as of tonight she's not eating her entire portion of grain and the earliest she would kid would be the 6th..at 145 days. There is a good bit of movement on the bottom of her belly and her ligs are not as tight. I left her with the other girls tonight as it is to be around 10 degrees, she huddles under their bench with Angel and there were no signs of imminent birth yet. I do hope that these are some signs of her giving birth with the first breeding and not the second, the first DD would be 1-6to 1-16 extreme, the second would be 1-23 to 2-2. Maybe it's just "mothers intuition" kicking in here hoping that she goes next week when our weather is supposed to be in the 50's!


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

*waiting also*

Well, this is my story. I have 5 boer does bred.

1. Stella - due 1/12 - has a nice udder, mucous 2 weeks ago and stringy 2 days ago 
for a few hours then stopped. Last year had trouble with 12lb kid. Really want to be
with her for kidding. Slept in barn with her last 2 nights. Driving me crazy!

2. Maggie- due 1/12 - has a nice udder, no other signs excpet being as big as a house.
Two previous kiddings with no problems. Never shows any signs until she hollers
when the kid is crowning. If I'm home, she's one I won't miss, although I'm not to
worried about her kidding.

3. Kali - due 2/13 - one prev kidding before I bought her. Small udder starting.

4. Misha - due 2/20 FIRST timer, wasn't sure she was bred until she started making a small
udder. I will definately want to be with her, so I imagine this time next month she will
be the one driving me crazy.

5. Sandi - due between 2/27 and 3/3 1 prev kidding before I bought her.

Drinking coffee and going gray.

Denise


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am still waiting on Sheba, my boer doe...no ligs, udder tight, lost her mucous plug and is breathing harder....it is raining here and temp has dropped and there is a storm moving in....I also have my myotonic doe Ellie that is supposed to be due March 2...she has an udder....these girls are driving me crazy!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

The countdown's on here again too. 3 weeks till my next does are due. 

Contredanse 1-28
Potsie 1-28 
Daisy 2-3 

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Holly has 27 more days to go. GROW BABIES GROW!


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*mama due 19th*

Well - Mama has less than a week to her due date. I think she is going to go beyond it though. its her 3rd kidding. She is not bagging yet - I figure she will start bagging three days or so before. The good thing is that she is in so much better shape than she was last year! - So we will soon find out Whos the daddy!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

22 days left on Holly. -dance dance-


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

15 Days til Binky hits her "second" DD!!!
34 til Bootsie hits hers
47 for Tilly
42 for Angel

Unless of course Binky decides to go in the next 4 days! :wink:


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I guess that now that I technically own Mira now, I'm waiting too! 2 or so more months!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

15 days till Potsie and Contredanse are due! 21 till Daisy's due!


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't think my post worked last time that I tried, so here goes again  . It has been a bit since I have been on here...life just gets way too busy.....but I thought I would check in and see how the early kidding season is going. It sounds like there will be a baby boom soon! My favorite time of year  

My first doe due is Indy, my mini-mancha that kidded at 9 months old last year because she had jumped in with my nigi buck...well, I thought I had her contained this time around, but I went out to do chores on a Sept morning, and where did I find the little houdini??? You guessed it back in with that Nigerian buck. I hadn't planned on breeding her till late in the season to give her as much time to finish growing up (although she is a pretty good size), as I could, and I had gotten this really nice mini-mancha buck that I was hoping to breed her to....but she really likes that Nigerian buck the little stinker.

Back to last year, she kidded with twin bucklings, and one of them was really small and didn't make it, so it makes me a bit nervous about this year. I am sure when the time is close (she is due Feb. 6th) you won't hear from me again till it is over with because I will most likely live in the barn LOL

So, Anyway, only a few weeks left to wait for her...then my oldest nigi doe, Cocoa is due mid Feb, and then a doe the beginning of March...then April will be an explosive month for me...

Good luck for all of you out there...Happy kidding!

(Sweet Gum...how did you end up breeding your La Manchas??? I will have to check out your website..)


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Calico should be kidding any day now I would think (I took some pictures that I will post as soon as I get my camera in here.. it is actually SNOWING outside :snowcool: :snowlaugh: :snowman: :snow: Snowing.. in Alabama... this is like a once a year thing). Then Jasmine and two other Does are due the middle of February... and if Robin is bred (keeping my fingers crossed ray: ) then she should be kidding the end of February which means we will have some Mini Nubian babies!!!! I can't wait!!! And since Robin has blue-eyes there is a chance that they will be blue-eyed babies!!! The Sire will be Toby too, so we have a long list of color combinations that they could be!!!!!! February will definitely be a busy month for us. I also have one other girl that was bred when I purchased her and I think she will kid sometime in February as well. So we should have tons of babies that will be weaning age in the Spring :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Daisy is due on the 28th of this month so just over a week and a half left - 

Fiona is due sometime between end of Feb - early March.

The other 3 I am going to blood test to confirm pregnancy, as I think 2 of them did not settle.


----------

